# FEature rocks



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I've used Lawnstar Chelated Iron twice, with minimal results. In fact, both times the grass looked worse after using it, with dark tips. That was using it at the higher rate the first time and low rate the second time.

Last night I applied FEature 6-0-0 at the 1oz per thousand rate, and WOW. I also applied 0.1 lbs of ammonium sulfate per thousand, but I've done that before without this dark green color. And it was definitely MUCH greener - MUCH. I'm sold.


----------



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

I like my results as well but I've noticed some remains in the bottom of the bucket I mix it up in. Do you have this issue as well or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Richkm20 said:


> I like my results as well but I've noticed some remains in the bottom of the bucket I mix it up in. Do you have this issue as well or am I doing something wrong?


I have had the same issue. Doesn't seem to matter if I mix it for 1 minute or 3 minute on high speed or low speed. I usually add a little more water and then mix it again. Then I dump it in the sprayer. I haven't noticed any issues with my sprayer.


----------



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah its a small payoff for dark green grass and stain free concrete


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I throw the little bit in the trees/mulch area.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Same issue. I added some more hot water and that seemed to get most of it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Feature really is a quality product. It's much more consistent in darkening of the grass than the FAS I was using last year. I've mixed with small amounts of urea for a light foliar feeding, copying what pete1313 does and the results have been great.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

It definitely darkened the lawn several shades, making it the greenest on the block by far. And without staining? Heck yeah! (I never did get very good at coloring within the lines, lol)


----------



## jvilla (Mar 30, 2019)

you guys are only doing 1 oz per K sq ft? i am doing 2 oz.....too much?


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

@ktgrok are you saying you saw a difference the day after spraying it? Thats impressive. I recently purchased a bag and am excited to try it out.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

jvilla said:


> you guys are only doing 1 oz per K sq ft? i am doing 2 oz.....too much?


The bag calls for 1-2 oz per 1000. I have been doing around 1.5 oz. Nothing wrong with 2 oz unless you see the grass get a blackish look to it. Then you should back off.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

jvilla said:


> you guys are only doing 1 oz per K sq ft? i am doing 2 oz.....too much?


I did closer to 2.5oz per 1000 on common Bermuda and didn't see any blackening.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

I wanted to try FEature this summer but couldn't find it anywhere, it was sold out....but I see it's available on Amazon again.

So when would this be put down? A few times in the Summer for a green-up? Fall too maybe?

Does the dark green color last awhile?

Thanks!


----------



## jvilla (Mar 30, 2019)

i put it down every 3 weeks at 2 oz per/K because thats when i started noticing the darker green color go away.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ +1

Cheaper if you buy it at epest.


----------



## jingobah (May 6, 2019)

@g-man awesome, thanks for the link!


----------

